# What Is Your Favorite All-Time List of Television Shows?



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Hey Boys & Girls.*

*List Your Top-!0 List of Favorite Television Shows.*

*Mine Are:*
*1. Seinfeld (After All, I am Kozmo Kramer - "The Assman...")*
*2. The Odd Couple (I'm as fastidious as Felix, but Grounded like Oscar...)*
*3. The Honeymooners (This Could be Real Life For Me and My Bride.)*
*4. Sanford & Son (How'd You Like One Across Your Lip?)*
*5. All In The Family. (You're all a bunch of Pinko, Commie, Preverts...)*
*6. Cheers (Norm!) *
*7. The Mary Tyler Moore Show. (Phyllis was Hot Back Then...)*
*8. Taxi (Louie DePalma is a God,)*
*9. The Dick Van **** Show. (How did they make Richie from Separate Beds?)*
*10. SNL Prior to 1996. (Will Ferrel and Darrel Hammond Excluded - they have All sucked since then.)*


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Cheers ... ( norm and carla )*

*Taxi .... ( Louie lol god i love him )*

*Mash .... ( Klinger )*

*Becker ... ( i wish my doctor was sarcastic like him )*

*Frasier ... ( the dog )*

*Married with children... ( Al Bundy omg what a nob lol and his wife with the*
*beehive hair it was so awful i had to watch it )*

*Men behaving badly ... ( english comedy show about 2 men ..their women*
*beer and how crude they can get )*

*Father Ted... ( english comedy )*

*Drop the dead donkey... ( English comedy set around a news station )*

*Only fools and horses ... ( english cockney comedy )*


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

1). Seinfeld
2). Cheers
3). All in the family


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

1. All in the Family
2. The Honeymooners
3. Cheers
4. Taxi
5. The Simpsons
6. The Shield
7. Seinfeld


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

In no specific order...

1. MacGuyver (come on now, a guy who can stop a nuke plant from melting down with a pen, rubber band, two paperclips and a wad of chewing gum)

2. NYPD Blue

3. M*A*S*H

4. All In The Family (Would it make you feel better, little girl, if theys were push'd outta windows?)

5. Nowhere Man

6. Law and Order


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

my tops

1. NYPD blue 
2. Homicide Life on the Street
3. Original Law and Order 
4. Night Court
5. Dallas
6. Married with children
7. The Simpsons


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

No order

1. Simpsons
2. Mash
3. Family Guy
4. Home Improvement


Am I a child of the 80s and early 90s or what???


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

No order. A bit more than the 10.

Trains Unlimted.........used to be a show on the History Channel.
The Simpsons
Married with Children. As I have gotten older, I get more of the jokes.
Family guy
Modern Marvels........On the History Channel.
Monster Garage.
American Chopper......older episodes.
All in the Family
Cops
Mad TV (Yet I cant stand SNL)
South Park
Good Eats, on the Food Network.
Jeopardy




And even though they wernt made for TV.....but have been shown on TV...........THE THREE STOOGES!
A true testiment to there comedy is that almost 70 years later they still crack people up. A shame the lived the way they did.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Knight Rider

A-Team

Dukes of Hazzard

Baywatch (aka: Babewatch)

Mr. Bean 

Stargate SG-1

All in the family

COPS - (The best way to learn what NOT to do on the job.)

LAPD: Life on the beat - (Now thats some scary shi#! - Awesome)

Tour of Duty


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Ohh I forgot
Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

King of the Hill
Law&Order:SVU
the Simpsons
Around the Horn
Seinfeld
24
JAG
many more...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

1. Entourage... by far the best show on TV right now...
2. Knight Rider... who doesn't love a talking '82 trans am?
3. The A-Team... when Mr. T was still a super hard-ass.
4. The Dukes of Hazzard... when running from the police wouldn't get you in trouble.
5. Cops... longest running reality TV show ever...
6. South Park


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

West Wing

Married with Children

King of the Hill

JAG


----------



## Paladin (Jul 13, 2005)

How about these:

1. NYPD Blue

2. Hill Street Blues

3. Have Gun Will Travel

4. Tour of Duty

5. China Beach

6. Gunsmoke

7. Star Trek (each generation of shows)

8. Homicide Life on the Street

9. Frasier

10. Cheers


After re-reading this list, I seem to be dwelling in the past! Then again what's wrong with that when you compare these shows against the ones on t.v. now.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

In no particular order:

M.A.S.H

Law and Order S.V.U.

COPS 

Cold case files

Forensic files

In the heat of the night

The Simpson’s

The A-Team

MacGyver

FBI stories

And I am sure there is more but it’s late.


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

Barney Miller


----------



## Tackleberry (Jan 31, 2005)

My favorite shows are all early 90's to present. I guess I'm not as experienced (COUGH "old") as some others on this forum. I'm just joking.

The Shield
Simpsons
Family Guy
COPS
Home Improvement
King of the Hill
American Choppers
Rescue Me
Over There (it's starting to grow on me)
JAG


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Webster - I forgot all about Barney Miller. Good pick!*

*That was one funny show. It was also one of those shows that offered a personal side to the characters you find engaging. I wish it would come back on TVLand. Being a night-owl, its tough sometimes to find something light to have on in the background.*


----------

